# Dad wants to fish for his Birthday Saturday



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Saturday 6/9: 

Hey guys my dad and I are looking to chip in for gas, bait, food, drinks, etc. for a trip not too far from Corpus to POC to Matagorda area. We ain't picky, just want to get on the water.

Bay fishing artificials or croaker would be great... we've got gear

Offshore for Snapper/Kings would be great as well... we've got gear for that too

PM me and we can figure out the details. We don't smoke and prefer to drink afterwards. 

Thanks!
:cheers:


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

SOLD

Looks like we got a bay trip all set up... thanks 2cool!


----------

